

How Thomas Edison Succeeded - brain90
http://mises.org/library/how-thomas-edison-succeeded

======
brain90
Doing One Thing 18 Hours Is the Secret

"You lay down rather severe rules for one who wishes to succeed in life," I
ventured," working 18 hours a day."

"Not at all," he said. "You do something all day long, don't you? Everyone
does. If you get up at seven o'clock and go to bed at eleven, you have put in
sixteen good hours, and it is certain with most men, that they have been doing
something all the time. They have been either walking, or reading, or writing,
or thinking. The only trouble is that they do it about a great many things and
I do it about one. If they took the time in question and applied it in one
direction, to one object, they would succeed.

"Success is sure to follow such application. The trouble lies in the fact that
people do not have an object — one thing to which they stick, letting all else
go. Success is the product of the severest kind of mental and physical
application."

------
cratermoon
Pretty sure it was by stealing everything he could and putting his name an a
marketing campaign on it.

